# Deer damage permits



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

http://ofbf.org/news-and-events/news/4601/


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Typical nonsense considering the source.If the Farm Bureau had their way the whitetail would be extinct. The claim that because bag limits are reduced is all the more reason to issue more damage permits is absurd. The herd has been reduced dramatically over the last 5 years closer to acceptable levels, at leat according to the odnr. Farmers need to quit bitching.They have already abused the program the way it is. Fact is farmers have a stronger voice than sportsmen so they will prevail.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

The real root of the whole debacle is the farmers themselves not allowing hunting permission, then when they get over ran, they get permits so they, and their relatives, and friends, and business associates can all shoot whenever they want.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

What a joke. A garden?? Really!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> What a joke. A garden?? Really!


Pretty sure they aren't talking about 6 tomato plants in a yard. We have several farms around here that have 30-100 acres planted. It's a pick your own operation and they sell to local stores. They are considered "gardens". They plant typical garden plants. Walnut Drive Gardens would be one example. It's just up the road.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

Captain Kevin said:


> The real root of the whole debacle is the farmers themselves not allowing hunting permission, then when they get over ran, they get permits so they, and their relatives, and friends, and business associates can all shoot whenever they want.


Pretty sure the racks from bucks still have to be forfeited to the state. It's their property and they don't have to let anybody hunt.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Sciotodarby said:


> Pretty sure the racks from bucks still have to be forfeited to the state. It's their property and they don't have to let anybody hunt.


They do, however, since the state owns the deer, landowners who do not allow hunting, should not be able to get kill permits.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

Funny how the state owns them until you hit one with a vehicle..... The state has no right to make people allow hunting in order to get crop tags. If they're causing big monetary losses, the time to take them out is when it's happening. Not this fall or last fall. Now. And that means spotlights and rifles not tree stands and camo.Crop tags aren't used as much as you seem to think they are. It's mostly tree nurseries, orchards, veggie operations and the like that use them from what I've seen.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

No farm land around me so it doesnt even really matter. If anything maybe it will force them back into the woods.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Captain Kevin said:


> They do, however, since the state owns the deer, landowners who do not allow hunting, should not be able to get kill permits.


They purchased the land and if they don't want people hunting on it that's their choice. Many land owners have been burned by so called hunters trashing their property. Farming is a business and they have to protect their crops.


----------



## cepka (Jul 31, 2014)

Years ago, I worked for a large orchard. The amount of deer damage that went on every year was amazing. We tried everything from hanging bars of soap, bags of hair from the barber college, all kinds of spray's to keep them off the young tree's. Nothing worked for long. when you consider that those tree's cost about $30.00 each back then, take at least 5 years to produce, have to be sprayed every time it rains, pruned every year, that's quite a pile of money. They planted 10000 to 20000 a year and the deer would eat all the new growth off whole blocks. They did finally get a damage permit tho I dont think it really did that much good. You just couldnt kill enough of them to make much difference. I was a deer hunter for 30 or more years, but when you consider that farm was about 30 to 40 folks full time job, I think a person hunting for a rack or just some meat is going to come in second every time.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Damage permits accounted for less than 5000 deer killed in 2013-2014. Do with that info what you will.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

buckeye dan said:


> Damage permits accounted for less than 5000 deer killed in 2013-2014. Do with that info what you will.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

The nuisance tags are raping the resource that hunters are paying to manage. I've seen first hand where raccoon and groundhogs do more damage to crops than deer. I even had a game warden confirm this. Farmers already get a lot of "leeway" in the form of subsidies and such. I'm not hating on farmers as my family and friends farm and most agree with my thoughts. I also participated in the nuisance hunt one year. We took 5 does off my buddies farm. The next year the Gw gave him twice as many permits even though the crop damage wasn't as severe as previous year and there were clearly fewer deer in the area. That was it for me.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

buckeye dan said:


> Damage permits accounted for less than 5000 deer killed in 2013-2014. Do with that info what you will.


According to who, the ODNR? That number is probably a 1/4 of what is being reported.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

davycrockett said:


> According to who, the ODNR? That number is probably a 1/4 of what is being reported.


I can believe that number. Yes, there's probably more being killed than than that without being taken the legit way. But I'd venture to say there are more deer not being tagged by hunters than farmers.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

davycrockett said:


> The nuisance tags are raping the resource that hunters are paying to manage. I've seen first hand where raccoon and groundhogs do more damage to crops than deer. I even had a game warden confirm this. Farmers already get a lot of "leeway" in the form of subsidies and such. I'm not hating on farmers as my family and friends farm and most agree with my thoughts. I also participated in the nuisance hunt one year. We took 5 does off my buddies farm. The next year the Gw gave him twice as many permits even though the crop damage wasn't as severe as previous year and there were clearly fewer deer in the area. That was it for me.


The farmers are the ones basically paying to feed the deer..... We've never had to kill a single deer on a nuisance tag. Beavers are my number one problem. They can wipe out a bunch of corn in a single night.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

davycrockett said:


> According to who, the ODNR? That number is probably a 1/4 of what is being reported.


Yes, according to the ODNR. If there are unreported numbers beyond that it's called poaching.


----------

